# 2 Kicker Solo X 18" woofers



## Hop2This (Apr 28, 2002)

If installed correctly would this be a real good, deep bass sounding setup or is there a better alternative? Im not gonna lie, I want sumpin where at a certain occasion I can jus blow peoples socks off... If it is a decent idea, what kind of amplification would yous recommend?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Hope you have a trailor for the boxes for both of them unless you did some kinda funky isobaric or isovent box. 

But power wise, id get something that pushes just a ton of raw power. For example, an amp like my Visonik 4000xd would fit the bill for one sub..maybe even two. They're power hungry, thats for sure. Im not saying get a visonik, just something in that power range of a mono amp that is just brute. Orion 2500d also comes to mind for such a setup.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

your sound quality isnt gonna be good, but you WILL be LOUD...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Sep 10 2005, 08:24 AM~3787447
> *your sound quality isnt gonna be good, but you WILL be LOUD...
> *


What sound quality, it is a 18" sub. But what your putting it in, cause you are gonna need a pretty big vehicle to be able to get that done. You looking at a minimun 4.5 cuft


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

There good SPL subs?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Sep 10 2005, 09:11 AM~3787496
> *What sound quality, it is a 18" sub.
> *


and your point?


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hop2This_@Sep 10 2005, 12:12 AM~3787025
> *If installed correctly would this be a real good, deep bass sounding setup or is there a better alternative? Im not gonna lie, I want sumpin where at a certain occasion I can jus blow peoples socks off... If it is a decent idea, what kind of amplification would yous recommend?
> *



If you want major sound from those you are going to need major power and MAJOR air space homie, I dont think you will have the room for 2 of those ported unless you have an suv or vand or somethin


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 10 2005, 10:15 AM~3787637
> *and your point?
> *


Uh you do not buy a 18" sub for SQ


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Sep 11 2005, 08:16 PM~3794843
> *Uh you do not buy a 18" sub for SQ
> *


what's the size of the cone have to do with the sound quality??


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hop2This_@Sep 10 2005, 02:12 AM~3787025
> *If installed correctly would this be a real good, deep bass sounding setup or is there a better alternative? Im not gonna lie, I want sumpin where at a certain occasion I can jus blow peoples socks off... If it is a decent idea, what kind of amplification would yous recommend?
> *


This is what I am talking about


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Sep 11 2005, 08:16 PM~3794843
> *Uh you do not buy a 18" sub for SQ
> *


errrr


----------



## Kool-aid (Sep 9, 2005)

i had 2 solo xs in my expedition with 1500w to each and it was loud as crap and the sound quality was actually pretty good...they can pound double bass from heavy metal equivlent to or better than my 3 10s. but on with rap oh boy it sounded good. and the box is gonna be big but not super big mine was 20sqft


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd+Sep 11 2005, 08:34 PM~3794921-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## rook (Feb 29, 2004)

I did a custom install in a 2 door Tahoe with one Solo X 18 in a 6 cubic foot ported box..with 2 Orion 2500D..shit was pretty fuckin loud..to say the least


----------



## Hop2This (Apr 28, 2002)

Again, I am only throwin this idea out there and want to know where to go from here... I am going to be puttin this system in a 2000 Lincoln Town Car... So what would be the best setup for that while still gettin that LOUD deep baass IM lookin for... IM open to any suggestions...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hop2This_@Sep 12 2005, 01:42 AM~3796601
> *Again, I am only throwin this idea out there and want to know where to go from here... I am going to be puttin this system in a 2000 Lincoln Town Car... So what would be the best setup for that while still gettin that LOUD deep baass IM lookin for... IM open to any suggestions...
> *


aside from getting a wall Id go with a pair of 15s in a ported box tuned low... I put a pair of RE seXXX 15s in my brothers 92 Linc in a 6.5^ft ported box running off a RF 1501bd and it turns heads from several blocks away :biggrin:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

i believe that shit without question...


and to dirtyboy, why cant an 18" install be aimed at sq? or sql?

thats like saying you get better sq out of a 12" then a 15"...

-qs


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Sep 10 2005, 08:11 AM~3787496
> *What sound quality, it is a 18" sub.  But what your putting it in, cause you are gonna need a pretty big vehicle to be able to get that done.  You looking at a minimun 4.5 cuft
> *


lookin at more than that if he wants to drive alot of power to them, more like 6 cubes per sub, these things aren't tiny....nore cheap.


either he just won the lotto, or stole them from somewhere...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hop2This_@Sep 10 2005, 01:12 AM~3787025
> *If installed correctly would this be a real good, deep bass sounding setup or is there a better alternative? Im not gonna lie, I want sumpin where at a certain occasion I can jus blow peoples socks off... If it is a decent idea, what kind of amplification would yous recommend?
> *


if installed correctly however, you'll only need 1 to blow peoples doors off, when was the last time you heard a 12" or 15" l7 solobaric? reason i mention both, is because they both get to the same loudness level.....


being that most people out there rock the crap they sell from best buy and circuit city, it won't take much to blow their doors off.


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kool-aid_@Sep 11 2005, 09:30 PM~3795876
> *i had 2 solo xs in my expedition with 1500w to each and it was loud as crap and the sound quality was actually pretty good...they can pound double bass from heavy metal equivlent to or better than my 3 10s. but on with rap oh boy it sounded good. and the box is gonna be big but not super big mine was 20sqft
> *



You got 20 ft cubed in a expedition?

PIcs homie?

ANd compared to ANY 3 10's, them should pound with absoultely no comparison..


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Sep 12 2005, 10:10 PM~3802563
> *You got 20 ft cubed in a expedition?
> 
> PIcs homie?
> ...


20" x 40" x 60" is hard to find in an expedition? they are about 60" wide in the back, make the box 20" tall, and 40" deep, roughly, and that makes a 27 cubic foot box


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

take out the back seats and you got even more room


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 12 2005, 09:46 PM~3802799
> *take out the back seats and you got even more room
> *



Agreed but 20 cu ft? I had a 5 cube box in the rear of a Blazer with the seat down, and it took up damn near the entire car.... 4 times that amount?

Like I said PIC


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Sep 12 2005, 11:02 PM~3802892
> *Agreed but 20 cu ft? I had a 5 cube box in the rear of a Blazer with the seat down, and it took up damn near the entire car.... 4 times that amount?
> 
> Like I said PIC
> *


are you sure it was a 5 cubic foot box, and was this in a 2 door blazer? because if so, theres your problem right there, a 20 cubic foot box would take up the whole area behind the second row seats, without sticking up over the rear and side window sills, thats how big expeditions are to blazers, blazers aren't that big....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Sep 12 2005, 04:18 PM~3799512
> *i believe that shit without question...
> and to dirtyboy, why cant an 18" install be aimed at sq? or sql?
> 
> ...


still wondering this myself :ugh:


----------



## Kool-aid (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Sep 12 2005, 09:10 PM~3802563
> *You got 20 ft cubed in a expedition?
> 
> PIcs homie?
> ...


i wish i had pics i had it like 2 years ago and then i got sent to wilderness and rehab so my mom sold it all i have left is the solo xs and my dvd player so if you want pics of the solo xs i can get those oh wait i have pics from when i took it out ill find those and post them up. i have one were my friend and i were sitting inside the box (im 6'4" and hes like 6'1")

i compared the sound quality to 3 10"s spl wise they were louder than anything in my town and i have yet to hear louder except the rockford scion that had 4 15"s in a wal which was about the same


----------



## Kool-aid (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Sep 12 2005, 10:06 PM~3802930
> *are you sure it was a 5 cubic foot box, and was this in a 2 door blazer? because if so, theres your problem right there, a 20 cubic foot box would take up the whole area behind the second row seats, without sticking up over the rear and side window sills, thats how big expeditions are to blazers, blazers aren't that big....
> *


 it was in a 97 xlt the 3rd row of seats were takin out and the box pretty much took all the room it could it took all of the sides and was about 20-22" tall and it had a fat port right in the middle i think i just need to go home and find the pics but im in santa barbara til monday so youll just have to wait and wonder


----------



## Kool-aid (Sep 9, 2005)

this is a pic i took for my girlfriend so yea i look like an idiot but its all i can get until monday but im 6'4" and like 200-210 lbs to give you an idea of how big this shit was


----------



## Kool-aid (Sep 9, 2005)

and were probably gonna put one in my homeboys colorado so if we do ill take some pics cause were gonna do a bad ass custom install shit yea!!!


----------



## weasle421 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kool-aid_@Sep 13 2005, 05:38 PM~3807154
> *i wish i had pics i had it like 2 years ago and then i got sent to wilderness and rehab so my mom sold it all i have left is the solo xs and my dvd player so if you want pics of the solo xs i can get those  oh wait i have pics from when i took it out ill find those and post them up.  i have one were my friend and i were sitting inside the box (im 6'4" and hes like 6'1")*




Were you on Brat Camp? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kool-aid_@Sep 13 2005, 02:46 PM~3807223
> *this is a pic i took for my girlfriend so yea i look like an idiot but its all i can get until monday but im 6'4" and like 200-210 lbs to give you an idea of how big this shit was
> *


I mistated, I had a 6.85 cu ft box, and the rear seats were up, but there was only about 4" between the rear of the box and the tailgate of my blazer. 20 cubes is huge!


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kool-aid_@Sep 13 2005, 03:42 PM~3807191
> *it was in a 97 xlt the 3rd row of seats were takin out and the box pretty much took all the room it could it took all of the sides and was about 20-22" tall and it had a fat port right in the middle i think i just need to go home and find the pics but im in santa barbara til monday so youll just have to wait and wonder
> *


wonder about what? i know how small s-10 blazers are.....


----------



## Kool-aid (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by weasle421_@Sep 14 2005, 07:28 AM~3812063
> *Were you on Brat Camp? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no...and thats not how it really is people dont freak out like that...


----------



## weasle421 (Feb 28, 2005)

i do realized that it played up for TV
I was trying to make a funny, I see my effort was wasted.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by weasle421_@Sep 15 2005, 06:35 AM~3819325
> *i do realized that it played up for TV
> I was trying to make a funny, I see my effort was wasted.
> *


i laughed :biggrin:


----------



## weasle421 (Feb 28, 2005)

at least not everyone on here is brain dead :biggrin:


----------



## Kool-aid (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by weasle421_@Sep 15 2005, 04:35 AM~3819325
> *i do realized that it played up for TV
> I was trying to make a funny, I see my effort was wasted.
> *


i realized that...but its not exactly funny being basically kidnapped at 3 in the morning and not being able to see or talk to any of your friends for over a year...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kool-aid_@Sep 15 2005, 01:05 PM~3821215
> *i realized that...but its not exactly funny being basically kidnapped at 3 in the morning and not being able to see or talk to any of your friends for over a year...
> *


it's damn good for the little bastards though... :cheesy:


----------



## Kool-aid (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 15 2005, 11:10 AM~3821254
> *it's damn good for the little bastards though... :cheesy:
> *


for some it is...for some its cause there parents are retarded and suck at life


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kool-aid_@Sep 15 2005, 12:39 PM~3821493
> *for some it is...for some its cause there parents are retarded and suck at life
> *


are you looking for sympathy sugar man?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

j/k man...hey lighten up, its only a forum!


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rook_@Sep 11 2005, 10:12 PM~3796158
> *I did a custom install in a 2 door Tahoe with one Solo X 18 in a 6 cubic foot ported box..with 2 Orion 2500D..shit was pretty fuckin loud..to say the least
> *


----------



## Kool-aid (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Sep 15 2005, 03:30 PM~3823020
> *are you looking for sympathy sugar man?
> *


no, i dont need sympathy for being a dumbass


----------



## fleetwood mack (Nov 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hop2This_@Sep 11 2005, 11:42 PM~3796601
> *Again, I am only throwin this idea out there and want to know where to go from here... I am going to be puttin this system in a 2000 Lincoln Town Car... So what would be the best setup for that while still gettin that LOUD deep baass IM lookin for... IM open to any suggestions...
> *


my homie has two solo 18" in a suburban with get this 8- 1200.1 pushing them and that shit will blow your head off almost. i can only listen so long before i have to get out.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood mack_@Sep 24 2005, 12:05 AM~3875377
> *my homie has two solo 18" in a suburban with get this 8-  1200.1 pushing them and that shit will blow your head off almost. i can only listen so long before i have to get out.
> *


Psssst... I'll tell you a little secret...
This is just between us... Ok?

If you CAN sit in it, it's not THAT loud... :cheesy:


----------



## fleetwood mack (Nov 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Sep 24 2005, 06:11 AM~3876524
> *Psssst... I'll tell you a little secret...
> This is just between us... Ok?
> 
> ...


read again i said can only listen for so long before i have to get out. do you understand english. No habla ingles


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood mack_@Sep 24 2005, 12:38 PM~3877245
> *read again i said can only listen for so long before i have to get out. do you understand english. No habla ingles
> *


read again, if you can sit in it idiot, its not that loud. here, i'll break it down for you



if its really that f'n loud, second he turns it on you'd go deaf


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Wow, that's bad when you get schooled by Aaron on the art of comprehension while reading...

Good job Aaron, I need to unblock you now I think...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Sep 24 2005, 08:11 AM~3876524
> *Psssst... I'll tell you a little secret...
> This is just between us... Ok?
> 
> ...


I sat in a van that did 171.3 @50hz

it hurt alot and I couldnt feel my face


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 24 2005, 03:46 PM~3877446
> *I sat in a van that did 171.3 @50hz
> 
> it hurt alot and I couldnt feel my face
> *


So you were in it, while it did the 171.3 @50hz for how long?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Sep 24 2005, 02:49 PM~3877463
> *So you were in it, while it did the 171.3 @50hz for how long?
> *


bout 20 seconds or so.... I stumbled away like a bish afterwards lol


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 24 2005, 03:52 PM~3877486
> *bout  20 seconds or so.... I stumbled away like a bish afterwards lol
> *


I'm actually surprised that it did not affect your heart or ear drums...
You can be seriously injured at those kinda pressure levels...


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

amazing :0


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

People have died from that kind of stuff  :cheesy:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Sep 24 2005, 02:55 PM~3877500
> *I'm actually surprised that it did not affect your heart or ear drums...
> You can be seriously injured at those kinda pressure levels...
> *


it was 4 - 5second burps and I had hearing protection. It took the air out of my chest and I couldnt see straight.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 24 2005, 03:58 PM~3877519
> *it was 4 - 5second burps and I had hearing protection. It took the air out of my chest and I couldnt see straight.
> *


Ah ha, you are further proving my first statement, thank ya! :cheesy:
At least now you KNOW what 170+ dB will do to a person...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Sep 24 2005, 03:03 PM~3877538
> *Ah ha, you are further proving my first statement, thank ya!  :cheesy:
> *


I wasnt disagreeing with u at all mang :biggrin: 

thats how I judge a system... if Im not hurting and lookin for a door handle, its not loud enough


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 24 2005, 04:05 PM~3877543
> *I wasnt disagreeing with u at all mang  :biggrin:
> 
> thats how I judge a system... if Im not hurting and lookin for a door handle, its not loud enough
> *


EXACTLY!


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Sep 24 2005, 04:09 PM~3877558
> *:thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *


You don't know nuttin' bout dat son, simmah down nah!


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

:0 how would you know?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Ok bishes...bow down to this poor japanese fucker... Im sure some of you have seen the famous "sono_gayz" video.....here is a link to it on my server :

http://video.snoopdan.com/sono_gayz.wmv

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Sep 24 2005, 04:59 PM~3878400
> *Ok bishes...bow down to this poor japanese fucker... Im sure some of you have seen the famous "sono_gayz" video.....here is a link to it on my server :
> 
> http://video.snoopdan.com/sono_gayz.wmv
> ...


yes, that was great :cheesy:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 24 2005, 01:58 PM~3877519
> *it was 4 - 5second burps and I had hearing protection. It took the air out of my chest and I couldnt see straight.
> *


you could have all the hearing protection in the world, pressure levels like that would crush your lungs if you sat there for 4-5 seconds, which is, last i checked, way above the legal limit even in competition standings, your disqualified if your sitting in your vehicle, and the mic reads 140 db's or higher


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Sep 24 2005, 11:27 PM~3879473
> *you could have all the hearing protection in the world, pressure levels like that would crush your lungs if you sat there for 4-5 seconds, which is, last i checked, way above the legal limit even in competition standings, your disqualified if your sitting in your vehicle, and the mic reads 140 db's or higher
> *


wasnt my vehicle and it was after the show.. and there are ppl that have sat in rides that are louder for longer periods of time w/no major damage


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 24 2005, 10:21 PM~3879691
> *wasnt my vehicle and it was after the show.. and there are ppl that have sat in rides that are louder for longer periods of time w/no major damage
> *


must of ben something to it


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Sep 24 2005, 07:59 PM~3878400
> *Ok bishes...bow down to this poor japanese fucker... Im sure some of you have seen the famous "sono_gayz" video.....here is a link to it on my server :
> 
> http://video.snoopdan.com/sono_gayz.wmv
> ...


Damn Dan, way to bust out the UBER old video man! LMAO


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 24 2005, 11:21 PM~3879691
> *wasnt my vehicle and it was after the show.. and there are ppl that have sat in rides that are louder for longer periods of time w/no major damage
> *


doesn't matter about damage, i said db drag racing rules, you can't be sitting in the vehicle if it goes over 140 db's, otherwise, your disqualified

don't tell me your having reading and comprehension problems as well....


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Sep 25 2005, 09:22 AM~3880743
> *doesn't matter about damage, i said db drag racing rules, you can't be sitting in the vehicle if it goes over 140 db's, otherwise, your disqualified
> 
> don't tell me your having reading and comprehension problems as well....
> *


 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EightN9ne (Sep 5, 2004)

> *doesn't matter about damage, i said db drag racing rules, you can't be sitting in the vehicle if it goes over 140 db's, otherwise, your disqualified
> 
> don't tell me your having reading and comprehension problems as well.... *





> *wasnt my vehicle and it was after the show*


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Sep 25 2005, 08:10 AM~3880433
> *Damn Dan, way to bust out the UBER old video man! LMAO
> *


dude, had to or these n0obs wouldnt know about SPL Urban Legand


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Sep 25 2005, 11:22 AM~3880743
> *doesn't matter about damage, i said db drag racing rules, you can't be sitting in the vehicle if it goes over 140 db's, otherwise, your disqualified
> 
> don't tell me your having reading and comprehension problems as well....
> *


I know the rules for DB Drag rookie, I was compeiting in it before you even knew it existed. Appearently you are the one with reading comprehension problems if your simple ass cannot see the fact that I said IT WAS AFTER THE SHOW. Do you need me to spell it out for you? If it took place after the event concluded that means you cannot be disqualified from something thats FINISHED. Damn fool did your mom drop you on your head????


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 25 2005, 01:43 PM~3881397
> *I know the rules for DB Drag rookie, I was compeiting in it before you even knew it existed. Appearently you are the one with reading comprehension problems if your simple ass cannot see the fact that I said IT WAS AFTER THE SHOW. Do you need me to spell it out for you? If it took place after the event concluded that means you cannot be disqualified from something thats FINISHED. Damn fool did your mom drop you on your head????
> *



:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 25 2005, 01:43 PM~3881397
> *I know the rules for DB Drag rookie, I was compeiting in it before you even knew it existed. Appearently you are the one with reading comprehension problems if your simple ass cannot see the fact that I said IT WAS AFTER THE SHOW. Do you need me to spell it out for you? If it took place after the event concluded that means you cannot be disqualified from something thats FINISHED. Damn fool did your mom drop you on your head????
> *


wtf? how the hell do you turn around something like that? i never talked about afterwards :uh:

they could care less what your doing afterwards, i've been talking about during competition, who cares bout wtf you do afterwards?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Sep 25 2005, 04:03 PM~3881685
> *wtf? how the hell do you turn around something like that? i never talked about afterwards :uh:
> 
> they could care less what your doing afterwards, i've been talking about during competition, who cares bout wtf you do afterwards?
> *


umm you are the one that brought up the fact about not being able to sit in a ride and being disqualified... noone is talking about what happens during a competition, I was speaking on the fact that Ive been in a car that is that loud. I never said it was during a live run. You chimed in trying to bump your gums when in fact you have no idea as to wtf you are talking about. Thank you and heres your consolation prize..


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

THE KEY IS "NOT" TO PORT THE BOX. YOU DEFINITELY LOOSE STRENGTH OF THE BASS WHEN YOU DO THAT REGARDLESS OF WHAT PEOPLE SAY. I HAD TWO L7'S IN A SEALED BOX WIRED TO 1 OHM ON A KICKER 1200.1 KICKER AMP, AND IT KICKED ASS. THE PORTED BOXES TAKE MORE SPACE ,BUT THE BASS IS CONSIDERABLY "WEAKER."


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Sep 25 2005, 04:24 PM~3881779
> *THE KEY IS "NOT" TO PORT THE BOX. YOU DEFINITELY LOOSE STRENGTH OF THE BASS WHEN YOU DO THAT REGARDLESS OF WHAT PEOPLE SAY. I HAD TWO L7'S IN A SEALED BOX WIRED TO 1 OHM ON A KICKER 1200.1 KICKER AMP, AND IT KICKED ASS. THE PORTED BOXES TAKE MORE SPACE ,BUT THE BASS IS CONSIDERABLY "WEAKER."
> *


you are wrong....


----------



## lowsammy (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 25 2005, 02:39 PM~3881844
> *you are wrong....
> *



I agree....


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Sep 25 2005, 03:24 PM~3881779
> *THE KEY IS "NOT" TO PORT THE BOX. YOU DEFINITELY LOOSE STRENGTH OF THE BASS WHEN YOU DO THAT REGARDLESS OF WHAT PEOPLE SAY. I HAD TWO L7'S IN A SEALED BOX WIRED TO 1 OHM ON A KICKER 1200.1 KICKER AMP, AND IT KICKED ASS. THE PORTED BOXES TAKE MORE SPACE ,BUT THE BASS IS CONSIDERABLY "WEAKER."
> *


so is that why ported box's win spl competitions over sealed box's? ported box's are ALWAYS louder, you gain bass when you port it in the right size box, go back to offtopic or something fool ported is never "weaker" bass than sealed.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Sep 25 2005, 05:05 PM~3881941
> * ported is never "weaker" bass than ported.
> *


couldn't agree more....i think


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 25 2005, 06:07 PM~3881948
> *couldn't agree more....i think
> *


just when we thought that aaron was going to be eligible to join the club, he pulls this shit...

LMAO

HAHAHAHA

-qs


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Sep 25 2005, 05:55 PM~3882444
> *just when we thought that aaron was going to be eligible to join the club, he pulls this shit...
> 
> LMAO
> ...


yea whatever, i was tired when i wrote it..still am, can't get any sleep at night anymore.

here, i'll go back and fix it....lol


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Sep 25 2005, 08:09 PM~3882502
> *yea whatever, i was tired when i wrote it..still am, can't get any sleep at night anymore.
> 
> here, i'll go back and fix it....lol
> *


lol stop beatin your meat and take a nap!!!

im just playin

-qs


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Sep 25 2005, 06:17 PM~3882539
> *lol stop beatin your meat and take a nap!!!
> 
> im just playin
> ...


wtf? you peakin in my window or somethin? lol j/p


kinda hard to sleep when the big screen tv is on the other side of the wall to your bedroom.....grrr


----------



## lowsammy (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Sep 25 2005, 02:24 PM~3881779
> *THE KEY IS "NOT" TO PORT THE BOX. YOU DEFINITELY LOOSE STRENGTH OF THE BASS WHEN YOU DO THAT REGARDLESS OF WHAT PEOPLE SAY. I HAD TWO L7'S IN A SEALED BOX WIRED TO 1 OHM ON A KICKER 1200.1 KICKER AMP, AND IT KICKED ASS. THE PORTED BOXES TAKE MORE SPACE ,BUT THE BASS IS CONSIDERABLY "WEAKER."
> *



Agreed , ported does win competitions but...if you look at the paragraph that we disagreed on it says different


----------



## lowsammy (Jul 30, 2005)

disregaurd my last post...I have to wake up a little to understand sometimes what others are saying....sorry


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

btw, porting doesn't mean just cutting a hole in a box, it includes inserting a tube of a desired length to achieve a peak output at whatever hz it tunes it to.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Sep 26 2005, 08:29 PM~3889762
> *btw, porting doesn't mean just cutting a hole in a box, it includes inserting a tube of a desired length to achieve a peak output at whatever hz it tunes it to.
> *


actually..the box usually will peak above tuning freq of the port. :biggrin:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 26 2005, 08:59 PM~3890597
> *actually..the box usually will peak above tuning freq of the port. :biggrin:
> *


true, there are many variables, such as the peak freq of the vehicle, the location of the box, the direction the subs are faced, and wheather or not the subs are in the correct size box for the amount of power they are getting.

i didn't just jump into car audio overnight


----------



## smalltownVA (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 24 2005, 03:46 PM~3877446
> *I sat in a van that did 171.3 @50hz
> 
> it hurt alot and I couldnt feel my face
> *


Jesus that is loud. I can't even imagine how it must have felt sitting in that thing. I have a video from back in late '98 (I think) of me sitting in a car with 4 Stroker 18" n a ported box and 4 PPI A1200 amps (the white ones). It was an ugly ass Dodge Daytona (maybe?) with STROKE THIS!! spray painted up the side of it but it did a 160 and I stayed in there about 5 seconds. On the video you see the camera shake violently and me coming up out of the car.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smalltownVA_@Sep 27 2005, 05:57 AM~3892609
> *Jesus that is loud.  I can't even imagine how it must have felt sitting in that thing.  I have a video from back in late '98 (I think) of me sitting in a car with 4 Stroker 18" n a ported box and 4 PPI A1200 amps (the white ones).  It was an ugly ass Dodge Daytona (maybe?) with STROKE THIS!! spray painted up the side of it but it did a 160 and I stayed in there about 5 seconds.  On the video you see the camera shake violently and me coming up out of the car.
> *


get this, that 160, is only about a 152 on the new mic


----------



## smalltownVA (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Sep 27 2005, 05:45 PM~3896159
> *get this, that 160, is only about a 152 on the new mic
> *


I had heard that the new meters were quite a bit lower. I've been out of the stereo scene since the late 90's so I'm just getting caught up on all the new stuff. Either way that was pretty damn loud for the time.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smalltownVA_@Sep 27 2005, 06:27 PM~3897463
> *I had heard that the new meters were quite a bit lower.  I've been out of the stereo scene since the late 90's so I'm just getting caught up on all the new stuff.  Either way that was pretty damn loud for the time.
> *


can't disagree on that one.


----------

